# Mixing Malawi Haps/Peacocks with Victoria's?



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello all!

I'm about to move my demasoni and yellow labs to my 40g breeder (they'll get a 55 when they begin to outgrow that in a year or so.) That leaves my 75g with 5 very juvenile redfin borleyi, an Azureus peacock, and 6 hybrid peacocks that seem to be of yellowfin borleyi (mbenji) heritage mixed with God knows what. Largest fish and definite tank boss is the Azureus at about 3.5", so I figure it's soon or never to introduce a different color profile into the tank.

I've read that generally Malawi Haps and most Peacocks will get along with most Victoria cichlids, but I wanted to ask if anyone had any experience with it?

The redfins are always a candidate to be resold to my LFS or moved into a Six foot tank in the future - I primarily wanted females because they're such a lovely, unusually colored cichlid. 2 are definite F, 3 juveniles are TBD.

Things I'm interested in potentially adding (not all of it, trying to winnow down to most appropriate.) I plan on going through the vendor that some of the links go to - he's only about a five hour drive away, so going to his place is feasible if I want to handpick anything and I've rarely heard a negative about his fish or business style.

Victorias

Paralabdichromis sp. "Fire" http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2585
Astatotilapia latifasciata http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1556

Peacocks and Haps
Kandeense Kande Island http://www.davesfish.com/images/Aulonoc ... Island.jpg
Stuartgranti Cobwe http://www.davesfish.com/images/Aulonoc ... 0Cobwe.jpg
Copadichromis kawanga no spot Undu http://www.davesfish.com/images/Copadic ... copy_1.jpg
Copadichromis mloto Undu http://www.davesfish.com/images/Copadic ... 20Undu.jpg
Placidochromis milomo (VC-10) http://www.davesfish.com/images/Placido ... milomo.jpg
Protomelas pombo rocks http://www.davesfish.com/images/Protome ... 0Rocks.jpg

Cleaner crew
Bristlenose Cat http://www.davesfish.com/images/Ancistr ... lenose.jpg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only Vic I've found so far that I would mix is latifasciata...and those only with fairly confident haps and peacocks like the borleyi. They were too aggressive with my timid haps and peacocks (like kandeense, kwanga, mloto, etc.)...preventing them from coloring up.

I have also tried pundamilia and flame backs with disappointing results.

PS I would not do kandeense in a tank with other species, and I would not mix kwanga and mloto.


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

DJRansome said:


> The only Vic I've found so far that I would mix is latifasciata...and those only with fairly confident haps and peacocks like the borleyi. They were too aggressive with my timid haps and peacocks (like kandeense, kwanga, mloto, etc.)...preventing them from coloring up.
> 
> I have also tried pundamilia and flame backs with disappointing results.
> 
> PS I would not do kandeense in a tank with other species, and I would not mix kwanga and mloto.


Much appreciated! That's the kind of stuff I was looking for as far as specific 
conflicts!

Is the kandeense just too timid to color up in a mixed tank?

Regarding the kwanga and mloto - too similar colorwise thus creating issues?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes and yes. Anything can happen, but I find these too risky.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

We've had good results with the sp. 35 in our peacock-hap tanks.


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

After spending most of yesterday digging around on the web, youtubing, and accidentally overdosing my 75g with Safe, losing several fish in the process... I think I am just going to start the 75 over from scratch, stockwise.

Looking at this for a final check on compatibility - everything going into it will be 1-2" juveniles, mixed sex. Numbers of each I could definitely use a hand with!

6 Ethelwynnae http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=635
6 stuartgranti cobue http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=678
6 white Labs http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1667
3 bristlenose plecos http://www.davesfish.com/images/Ancistr ... lenose.jpg

My lighting readily grows green algae, so was looking at the plecos to keep it in check somewhat - open to better ideas as it isn't my area of expertise at all.
Plan on using the labs as dither fish - my two yellow did an excellent job of it previously. If there is something else that would be better, I'm open to suggestions, already planning on removing any males that prove to be aggressive/disruptive for the peacocks as they grow.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would only keep Ethelwynnae in a species tank. I've tried in a mixed tank and they ended up staying brown.


----------



## Drake1588 (Jul 19, 2017)

james1983 said:


> I would only keep Ethelwynnae in a species tank. I've tried in a mixed tank and they ended up staying brown.


Oddly, I'm good with that! I really love the rust brown coloration in them, and plan on relying on the Stuart's for the blue in the tank. Trying to keep it relatively understocked with males in order ( 1-2 of each species by the time they grow out) to minimize aggression and give it more of a natural look. I could add my male blue regal back in later as well if I really needed the color balance. He has been a great tank boss - little bit territorial, but no physical violence or extended chasing.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You only want a single Aulonocara species in a tank. The females are far too similar. This leads to hybridization.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> You only want a single Aulonocara species in a tank. The females are far too similar. This leads to hybridization.


For some reason I completely overlooked that part.


----------

